# Equipment price



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have a friend that called me today.He was looking at a bobcat for $5k It cam with a bucket ,forks and even a small trailer.He wanted to know if was worth that much? the year is a '78 .he did not know the model number and weather it was gas or diesel,What should he look for in somthing that old? as far as inspecting it?


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Run it hard for about a half hr, check for hyd oil leaks, loose pins and bushings, check air filter, bucket attachment closes tight. motor mounts, and listen for chain noises.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Ollllllllllllddddd!!*

When your talking 23 years old, definetly do what paul says! Guys try top pressure walk the engine compartment and underbelly out and pass them off as "like new" Like paul says run it hard, slam it into stockpiles, lots of turning, etc and see what turns up after 30 min of that. I have a feeling unless major work was done to it, or the machine wasn't worked at all then it's probobly looose. Man, I can't imagine what getting into a 78 would feel like after running all these new ones from hour 0, and all the hours are mine!! And then I jump into one of our mid 80's skids and its like driving a dinasaur. They've come a really long way as far as comfort and ease of opperation go!

Good luck to your friend!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

thanks Paul and dave I will tell him I would want to touch somthing that old either but he just wanted somthing for his yard and snow only for himself.But I will tell him to work it hard for 30 min and see what happens.


----------

